# Sabine on the 'Ring



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Sabine?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:angel:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh, _that_ Sabine.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I love that CAR magazine video with her in the Ring Taxi!
Is she a regular Ring Taxi driver or just on special occasions?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> I love that CAR magazine video with her in the Ring Taxi!
> Is she a regular Ring Taxi driver or just on special occasions?


She's a regular driver. I'm not sure whether she's there every weekend though.

I can't wait to see the Ring open again :bigpimp:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Okay, where's that video from inside a Porsche that is following Sabine in the Ring Taxi?

Alex, why's the Ring closed?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> Okay, where's that video from inside a Porsche that is following Sabine in the Ring Taxi?
> 
> Alex, why's the Ring closed?


Link to the video

The track is getting repaired at the moment. It'll be opened soon.

:beerchug:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> :angel:


Oh boy I'd sure love to get a ride with her.... :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Alex, have you done the BMW Nurburgring School? Just curious what it's like if you don't have a car and have to rent something, like a 318i? I'd like to do Euro Delivery someday in time for that school, but a new BMW plus $3-4k for the trip is a bit out of reach!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Man, I love all the Nürburgring videos and info out on the Web. I just wish I could drive it in person (although it would be a very scary experience the first time).

Alex, in all my searching I've never found an explanation of the "graffiti" on the track. Is that left by people sneaking in after hours? Is there any particular meaning to it, or is it just "tagging"? The funny thing is that I've been playing Project Gotham Racing 2 for Xbox and the 'Ring is modeled in there (very close to the videos I've watched). They even incorporated the graffiti sections! :rofl: What a blast to virtually drive it in a Porsche 911 GT1.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> Alex, have you done the BMW Nurburgring School? Just curious what it's like if you don't have a car and have to rent something, like a 318i? I'd like to do Euro Delivery someday in time for that school, but a new BMW plus $3-4k for the trip is a bit out of reach!


Nope, I haven't done it yet. You don't need to rent a car for the BMW Nurburgring School, this is the car they are giving to you (or a 330ci SMG) :bigpimp:










Duration : 2-3 days

Or for CSL owners is the new 'BMW M3 CSL Nurburgring Circuit Training' 










The dates for 2004 will be announced in this month.

Price : 1680 Euros or $2100 (Theory of road-vehicle dynamics, driving on the North Loop, section training, 2-3 overnight stays in single room/full board.)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Man, I love all the Nürburgring videos and info out on the Web. I just wish I could drive it in person (although it would be a very scary experience the first time).
> 
> Alex, in all my searching I've never found an explanation of the "graffiti" on the track. Is that left by people sneaking in after hours? Is there any particular meaning to it, or is it just "tagging"? The funny thing is that I've been playing Project Gotham Racing 2 for Xbox and the 'Ring is modeled in there (very close to the videos I've watched). They even incorporated the graffiti sections! :rofl: What a blast to virtually drive it in a Porsche 911 GT1.


LOL! Yes, those graffitis are left by people after the track hours.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> :angel:


In Dutch we say, "Sabine is Lekker Zeg!!!"


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Couple of things. 

!) My grandfather has done the Ring twice in recent years. Once he took Euro delivery of his E46 M3 and did that whole deal. The first time he went he rented a BMW 320 or something like that (they tried to give him a diesel but he refused...then he learned that the europeans liked the diesels better than the one he got). He said for the first time the 320 was plenty to handle. Another thing he said that helped was that he had watched videos of in cars (mainly in car 956 with D. Bell) and almost knew the track before he got there. (PS the Germans refer to Americans who wear helmets as "sissies")

Second, my grandfather said that there is a rock festival that the track holds each year and that that is the source of the graffiti. Not sure if it is true or not but that is what he was told.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Alex, you joking about them giving you an M3 or 330? Cause the last time BMW provided cars for the school, the Americans wrecked like 15 brand new 328s. 

No helmets huh? Guess I'll leave mine at home, don't like driving with it anyway, cause I can't hear anything!

I also have PGR2, but I thought the Nurburgring in the game doesn't convey the difficulty at all - in anything less than a supercar it is much too easy. I guess it would be good for learning the track, but the unrealistic physics means you won't get a real impression from the game.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

dhabes said:


> PS the Germans refer to Americans who wear helmets as "sissies"


That could be, though a friend noticed the photographers paid more attention when he wore a helmet.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> I also have PGR2, but I thought the Nurburgring in the game doesn't convey the difficulty at all - in anything less than a supercar it is much too easy. I guess it would be good for learning the track, but the unrealistic physics means you won't get a real impression from the game.


I haven't tried with anything but a Ultimate class car. The Enzo is my fav for the Ring. It does get quite hairy in those cars, but I don't like the AI where if you're doing good, and we can't beat you.. we'll run you off the road instead. I've had lots of perfect runs, where people all of a sudden make up the 30-50 second lead I have (they must do 300 or so to catch up), only to take you out.

.. oh and to keep on subject...Sabine, SEHR Heisse!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> Alex, you joking about them giving you an M3 or 330? Cause the last time BMW provided cars for the school, the Americans wrecked like 15 brand new 328s.


No, I am not joking 

http://www.bmw.de/uk/services/Fahrertraining/index.html


----------



## pNut (Jun 10, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Link to the video
> 
> The track is getting repaired at the moment. It'll be opened soon.
> 
> :beerchug:


None of those video links worked for me. Looks like they've been taken down or moved. Was anyone else able to see them?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Oh boy I'd sure love to get a ride with her.... :eeps: :angel:


 :tsk: :slap:

No :freakdanc allowed on the Ring


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Alex, is this Nurburgring School the same one that Dan Tackett organizes (for US people) every August? 
Wow, $2100 including an M3 or 330, that's not bad, though it used to be like $1000, but that didn't include the car or hotel stays.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Alex, is this Nurburgring School the same one that Dan Tackett organizes (for US people) every August?
> Wow, $2100 including an M3 or 330, that's not bad, though it used to be like $1000, but that didn't include the car or hotel stays.


 No, not to my knowledge.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :yikes: :yikes:


I never realized the "lip" on that turn (is that the carousel?) was that high! It's like a damn curb! :yikes:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :tsk: :slap:
> 
> No :freakdanc allowed on the Ring


Hey... you interpret that any way you want to... it does not necessarily reflect what I meant... :eeps: :angel: :neener:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Alex, is this Nurburgring School the same one that Dan Tackett organizes (for US people) every August?
> Wow, $2100 including an M3 or 330, that's not bad, though it used to be like $1000, but that didn't include the car or hotel stays.


No, this is the BMW Driver Training program put on by BMW.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I never realized the "lip" on that turn (is that the carousel?) was that high! It's like a damn curb! :yikes:


Yep... das ist der Karussel (sp?)  Nice eh? I can't imagine what fun that must be.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Hey... you interpret that any way you want to... it does not necessarily reflect what I meant... :eeps: :angel: :neener:


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I never realized the "lip" on that turn (is that the carousel?) was that high! It's like a damn curb! :yikes:


 A replica is being built for the Shenandoah Circuit at Summit Point. I think some pics have been posted before, but:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> A replica is being built for the Shenandoah Circuit at Summit Point. I think some pics have been posted before, but:


 I can't wait to drive it!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> A replica is being built for the Shenandoah Circuit at Summit Point. I think some pics have been posted before, but:


Here we go...


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

My grandfather loved that turn, as does everyone. However he said that the car wants to just lose it when you exit the turn. Id like to drive it someday :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Here we go...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

·clyde· said:


>


The pic you posted shows up as just a red X for me. So incase anyone else is getting the same thing.... :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> A replica is being built for the Shenandoah Circuit at Summit Point. I think some pics have been posted before, but:


Nice... and that "lip" looks a little more tame. 

Is Summit Point the one in WV?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

doeboy said:


> The pic you posted shows up as just a red X for me. So incase anyone else is getting the same thing.... :dunno:


 weird


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Nice... and that "lip" looks a little more tame.
> 
> Is Summit Point the one in WV?


 WV, yes.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> weird


Figured it out... something in the URL was setting off the content screener on the proxy here. For a while babelfish wasn't working for me for the same stupid reason.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> I also have PGR2, but I thought the Nurburgring in the game doesn't convey the difficulty at all - in anything less than a supercar it is much too easy. I guess it would be good for learning the track, but the unrealistic physics means you won't get a real impression from the game.


Oh, absolutely. I would never claim to have a true idea of what it's like to drive there, but I have learned the track quite well now. I can watch any of the various in-car 'Ring videos from around the web and predict exactly what corner is coming up and what the best line is. Of course if I were to drive it in person, I'd still take that first lap as carefully as any other newbie. A big difference between the game and reality is that there are LOTS of other drivers of unknown skill level to contend with in real life.

By the way, does anyone know why they banned in-car video and pictures at the Nürburgring? Is there any chance that ban will be lifted any time soon?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> By the way, does anyone know why they banned in-car video and pictures at the Nürburgring? Is there any chance that ban will be lifted any time soon?


I haven't heard anything about it. I was at the Ring on the last day of the season last year (last November weekend) and there were passengers with video cameras. Even some of the passengers in the Ring Taxi had cameras.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Johan N said:


> Don't know exactly yet, but I plan to fly down on Saturday.
> Will let you know when all details are ready.
> 
> Cheers,
> /Johan


Great. Keep me informed


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hello Johan !
> 
> Welcome to the Board ! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I second that! Welcome! :hi: :wave:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I second that! Welcome! :hi: :wave:


I'll 3rd that! Welcome aboard, Johan :thumbup:


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks doeboy and Scott! 

Got the web translated. It's not perfect by any means and a re-design is coming soon but at least some info is there. You find it at www.schwedenkreuz.se/en

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Johan N said:


> Here's a video lap where I follow her: http://defense.nu/M3_Ring_Taxi.zip.


The server has disabled off-site linking. 

Anyone have a mirror or know how to access the file via the site?


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Johan N said:


> EDIT: Forgot two things, we will be making a DVD during the race season and hope to include some laps with the Ring-taxi. We sell this in advance to raise some money for the racing. If you buy it in advance we will give you access to video clips and pictures not publicaly available. would this be of interest for you?


Welcome Johan!

I would absolutely be interested in a DVD! :thumbup:


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Welcome Johan!
> 
> I would absolutely be interested in a DVD! :thumbup:


Good! I will post an update on how to order after the weekend.

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Great. Keep me informed


Will be flying down on Saturday morning and fly back again on Monday evening.
The weather forecast doesn't look to good for driving thou, http://www.wetteronline.de/Rheinl-Pfalz/Nuerburg.htm

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Johan N said:


> Will be flying down on Saturday morning and fly back again on Monday evening.
> The weather forecast doesn't look to good for driving thou, http://www.wetteronline.de/Rheinl-Pfalz/Nuerburg.htm
> 
> Cheers,
> /Johan


Small world ... been reading your posts on Ringers


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Johan N said:


> Will be flying down on Saturday morning and fly back again on Monday evening.
> The weather forecast doesn't look to good for driving thou, http://www.wetteronline.de/Rheinl-Pfalz/Nuerburg.htm
> 
> Cheers,
> /Johan


No, actually the weather got worse today. It is snowing here in Cologne, I don't even want to imagine how the situation in Nurburg is.


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Small world ... been reading your posts on Ringers


Small world indeed! 

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> No, actually the weather got worse today. It is snowing here in Cologne, I don't even want to imagine how the situation in Nurburg is.


I guess driving on NS is out of the question. 

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Johan N said:


> This also means that we can offer passenger laps with her in the race M3 on slicks on during free practice. If you think the Ring-taxi and the Zakspeed Viper is spectacular, this is an once-in-a-lifetime experience! We can also offer full events including passenger laps, access to our pit box during the races, Nordschleife training, etc. It's even possible to get Sabine as a private instructor.
> Stickers on the car are off course possible as well as full sponsor packages including, events, stickers, passenger laps, etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> /Johan


I think this would be a perfect thing to have posted and stickied on the ED forum :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> I think this would be a perfect thing to have posted and stickied on the ED forum :thumbup: :bigpimp:


Damn, I did ED three years too early! Great idea for those who have impecable timing.

Bob


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

exBMWannabe said:


> Damn, I did ED three years too early! Great idea for those who have impecable timing.
> 
> Bob


Or on the fence about whether or not to do ED


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

exBMWannabe said:


> Damn, I did ED three years too early! Great idea for those who have impecable timing.


Funny you mention that.... I'll be taking ED on April 16th. According to the Schwedenkreuz website, the race that weekend is "Düren". Would passenger laps be available that weekend, and is that at Nürburgring? :dunno:


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

cronimi said:


> Funny you mention that.... I'll be taking ED on April 16th. According to the Schwedenkreuz website, the race that weekend is "Düren". Would passenger laps be available that weekend, and is that at Nürburgring? :dunno:


That was a typo, that's a normal VLN weekend and we do take passenger laps.
Only two spots left on the Friday training April 16th.

Cheers,
/Johan


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice, the Race M3 is getting ready :thumbup:

http://www.schwedenkreuz.se/bilder4.htm


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Nice, the Race M3 is getting ready :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.schwedenkreuz.se/bilder4.htm


Go Team, Go! :thumbup:

Almost time for testing soon, right?


----------



## Johan N (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

Yep testing is less than 2 weeks away now.
I hope we get the car driveable till then! :yikes: 

Cheers,
/Johan


----------

